# Casio Biograph



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

One for you to have a look at Guys

won't be around long though selling all that i have to pay a huge council tax bill


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Model Number is BH-200


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

This is a really nice and unusual watch - I was lucky enough to pick one up recently in similar condition but without the tags. Casio have been quite innovative with some of their ideas/designs over the years and they did a number of these dual display window models, including the Cosmo Phase CGW-20 with a "real time" solar system display and the GMW-15 Moon Graph.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I really like the look of both of these. During the 80's I had quite a few Casios - the only downside was the plastic straps always failed (and snapped) after a few years, leaving an unwearable but fully working watch.

The Moon Graph looks a bit like one of the old arcade games of that era


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Jonmarkel said:


> One for you to have a look at Guys
> 
> won't be around long though selling all that i have to pay a huge council tax bill


I like that a lot !

Are you really selling it ?


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

ETCHY said:


> I like that a lot !
> 
> Are you really selling it ?


in a word: yes


----------

